# Cairo to Alicante



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

I want to send some clothes and household goods to Alicante, I have telephoned Egypt air to see how much cargo charges would be but the woman who I spoke to couldn't really answer me! Does anyone know of a shipping company who does this route?
Thanks

Maidenlane:


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe you can contact Jetairfly, they are based in Belgium, but they fly regularly from Cairo to Belgium and from there to Alicante. More info: Cheap tickets :: Jetairfly.com : Contact us


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GM1 said:


> Maybe you can contact Jetairfly, they are based in Belgium, but they fly regularly from Cairo to Belgium and from there to Alicante. More info: Cheap tickets :: Jetairfly.com : Contact us



Thanks for that, I will let you know how I got on

maiden


----------

